# Cooper Model 21 Phoenix .204/ Leupold VXIII 8.5-25x40



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

New Price. I am selling my Cooper Model 21 in the .204. It is the synthetic black stock with the red spider web. I took it into Cabelas Gun Library to see if they are interested. They are and rated the gun at 95%, the highest rating they can give a used firearm. It has the original box, target signed and dated from the factory , factory manual and window decal. This is a typical Cooper that shoots very tight groups. The rifle currently lists for $2225 MSRP from the factory. 

I'm going to build a new Varmint rifle and use the sale of the Cooper to pay for the build. I would like to see about $1500.00 for the rifle. If interested at all give me a call.

Al Hansen
801-931-8029


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Say it ain't so!

I took my Blaser into Cabelas a while back and they wanted to undercut me substantially on buying it. I understand that they need to make a buck, but they were really undercutting me!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Say it ain't so!
> 
> I took my Blaser into Cabelas a while back and they wanted to undercut me substantially on buying it. I understand that they need to make a buck, but they were really undercutting me!


I can't wait to see what they say.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I will sell the scope and rifle separate. Call if you have an interest.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Scope is sold. New price for the Cooper.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Say it ain't so!
> 
> I took my Blaser into Cabelas a while back and they wanted to undercut me substantially on buying it. I understand that they need to make a buck, but they were really undercutting me!


You are 100% correct. After about two weeks of waiting they called and said the corporate office said the have to many Custom and Semi-custom rifles. LOL. Way undercut .


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No Longer for sale. I'm keeping it.


----------

